# Updated Duncan Pics!



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Here are some updated pics. of my gorgeous boy!

Duncan at 15 weeks and about 35 pounds:









Duncan and Emma playing:









Duncan being groomed. Weird, but this is one of my fav. things to do:









Almost bigger than Lucky...LOL....but Lucky is still in charge:


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

Duncan is a good looking boy and BIG!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow! Where has the time gone? Duncan sure has gotten big! He's so darn cute!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What a sweet boy! He's so handsome and I love his groom job!!! :wink: :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

He's such a handsome boy, and getting so big!!!
They grow up too fast, don't they?!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Holy crap he's gotten big! What a face! God loves a terrier...................


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

'Bout time! :biggrin:

Very handsome boy. I LOVE the little curly bangs! Reminds me of my bangs back in the day.... I think Duncan rocks it a lot better than I did, though. :wink:


----------



## DestaRR (Jul 26, 2010)

What a cutie! Thanks for sharing =)


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Hopefully Duncan will rock those bangs in the show ring! 

Thanks for all the kind words everyone!

Here are a few random pics. of some full grown BRTs. This is what Duncan will turn into (except much more gorgeous :tongue.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Holy cow! Talk about lots of grooming LOL


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

He's beautiful! I didn't realize there was so much grooming involved with him! Is he going to start being shown in puppy classes soon? What age do you start doing that? I never showed any of my 'real chows' before Rocky so I'm not sure how the puppy rings work.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

chowder said:


> He's beautiful! I didn't realize there was so much grooming involved with him! Is he going to start being shown in puppy classes soon? What age do you start doing that? I never showed any of my 'real chows' before Rocky so I'm not sure how the puppy rings work.


Yup...lots of grooming. It's a good thing I enjoy doing it. It kinda relaxes me and is a stress releaver. Plus, instant gratification!

You can begin showing puppies in AKC shows once they are 6 months old, so he has about 3-4 months until he's old enough. They have puppy classes at some shows (not all). Usually the puppy classes are divided up between 6-9 months and 9-12 months. Then there is a 12-18 month old class. And, of course there is the Novice and Open class where the dog has to be atleast 6 months old. I guess you just want to get your dog in the class where he has the most chance of winning. I am signed up to begin attending a handling class with the Walla Walla Kennel Club.

How long have you been showing Rocky? I'd love to hear some of your experiences!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh, I meant I had 'real chows' before Rocky. He is a rescue and not AKC eligible. My last two Chows were from Champions and one of the top Chow breeders in the country. I would have like to show them but both of them ended up meeting untimely ends really young, one from an anethesia reaction and one from bloat as a puppy. That was when I got Rocky as a rescue. 

The breeder I got my other Chows from actually no longer shows Chows. She hates the politics of showing and has established enough of a worldwide reputation that she doesn't have to show anymore and can just concentrate on breeding. People that get her dogs do show them, though. 

I may end up getting another show Chow in the future. We are planning on moving to Washington State in the near future and once we get settled I may start looking for a new friend for Rocky. Just don't tell my husband:biggrin:


----------

